# One more lighting question needs answer please



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

If I had a total of 56 watts of regular t5 lighting, how much would that amount equal in t8.

RIght now I have a total of 36 watts of t8, if I went to the 56 watts of t5, what would be the equivalent in t8? How many watts would I gain?

If I gather correct, 1 watt of t5 is not the same as 1 watt of t8, correct?


THanks,

Dan


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There is no hard and fast rule to "convert" between T5 and T8 lighting. You would have to assume they have similar reflectors firstly.

The best thing to do is to measure the differences of lighting efficiency using a PAR meter.

I would say that with 56 watts T5 lighting, you would be nearly doubling what you currently have with your T8 lighting (however this is an estimate).

You are correct in assuming that 1 watt of T5 lighting is different from 1 watt of T8 lighting. This is why the WPG guideline is not very good (now). While both bulbs consume the same amount of wattage, the T5 bulb will be much more efficient at outputting light.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Darkblade48, thank you.

Then if I went with the double no t5 for a total of 56 watts, my plant growth should improve substantially over my current total of 36 watts of t8?


Dan


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It is hard to say; how large of a tank are you using this new light over? For example, if you were to use the T5NO light over a (say) 125 gallon tank, even this upgrade would be insufficient light.

However, yes, it is likely that your plants will do better with higher light, depending on the situation that they are currently in. However, do not forget that with increased light, you may need to dose fertilizers (both macronutrients and micronutrients) as well as inject CO2. 

These three factors (light, fertilizers, CO2) are like a three legged stool. With all three of them in balance, the stool will be stable. However, if any of these three factors are out of balance, it is like a shorter stool leg. The stool is no longer stable, and you may get algae.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Compare the lumen output of the 2 combinations; that should give you an approximation of the comparative levels of light, even though it doesn't take all factors into consideration.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry just got back into town.

The tank is a standard 55 gallon so it is quite deep and would like the light
to get all the way to the bottom.

I do use Seachem ferts for the plants when necessary.

I;m just trying to dermine if i can get away with t5no instead of ho. Money
is really tight and just want enough to grow Vals, Amazon Swords, Cabomba and such.


Dan


----------

